# Bread Book Again



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I am still shopping for a bread book. I would like a book that not only offers recipes but can help me to get better at bread making. . I’ve narrowed my choices down to four books:


Maggie Glezer Artisan Baking Across America: The Breads, The Bakers, The Best Recipes 
Beth Hensperger The Bread Bible 
Joe Ortiz The Village Baker : Classic Regional Breads from Europe and America
Eric Treuille Ultimate Bread

I could really use help in selecting a book.


Thanks!


----------



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

try Elizabeth davids Book English Bread and yeast cookery its a classic


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

In otherwords, you are looking for a book deep on technique?

In that case, go with Crust & Crumb. I'm quite sure *thebighat, kokopuffs* and/or *KyleW* would agree!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Techniques yes Kimmie but I do not want a book exclusively on techniques. I would like recipes for different type of bread not exclusively done with sourdough starters but using a good variety of leavening and oviously ingredients. Is there such a book? Or should I just go ahead and write it myself.









Thanks for the suggestion Pompeyams I'm not sure I am ready for a British bread book yet because of the difference of ingredients and terms. It will go on my always growing wish list. If I could only win the lottery.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

All the books you mentioned, together with C & C, include a balance of technique and recipes. Also, don't forget the books you already have, like "Professional Baking" (Wayne Gisslen)!

Kokopuffs started with Ultimate Bread by Treuille if I recall. Since I don't have the book, I will let her/him describe it for you and share her/his own thoughts with you.



[ July 27, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

Maybe the title was off putting but its not a book on english breads it has hundreds of bread and dough recipes look it up and see


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Iza - C&C has sourdough +

Yeasted breads 
Enriched breads
Flat breads
Quick breads

+all the good technique stuff. He is very warm and welcoming in his approach to the home baker. If you want just one book, that's the one


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I was just looking at Ultimate Bread at the bookstore last night because it was on my list of possible purchases. It's a thin book that has pictures of every single stage (or it seemed like it). It looks to be worth it for me since I'd like to know how things are actually supposed to look and it's less than $20 US. I like The Bread Bible. I've borrowed it from the library several times and all the recipes I've tried have been very good. I'll keep a look out for Crust & Crumb.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You are scaring me Kimmie. When you can say what's in my cookbook collection it tells me you are starting to know too much about me.









I did check the recipes in Gisslen's book this week. It contains a nice variety of bread products. Combine with the recipes in Baking With Julia and some in other books makes me realised that maybe I should be happy with what I have and make those recipes before running out and getting a new book.

It's just that I have this coupon for Chapters online and I have this urge to use it. Maybe I should keep it for one of those nice books coming out in October. Mind you, the Good Cook still owes me a book and they do carry Artisan Baking. Hmmmm now there is a thought. I would get the best of both







.

The title is correct Pompeyams it just doesn't seem to be in the online bookstore catalogue.

Thanks for the tips on C&C Koko. I'll try to see if one of the bookstores has it so I can have a look at it. It does seem to have what I am looking for.

Ultimate Bread might be under 20$ for you Risa but here it is 38.50$ can you believe how little our dollar is worth? Makes everything so expensive! I'd love to see that book, someone else mention it has lots of pictures and a good selection of recipes. The Bread Bible sure sounds nice. It's nice when the recipes actually turn out like they should. I know it sounds stupid but sometime the recipes in a book don't make any sense.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Sisi,

I wouldn't worry about privacy issues, it just shows that I pay attention to your posts.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Kimmie I was kidding...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

LOL I know...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I just wasn't sure after your last comment.

I called Chapters last night and they have a copy of Ultimate Bread on order. They'll call me once it's in. After that I should finally be able to make up my mind.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Iza:
ULTIMATE BREAD gave me all of the basics. What supplements that book is ARTISAN BAKING ACROSS AMERICA, especially its one page description of the Autolyse technique. Using that technique will improve the quality of your breads 100 fold. Do yourself a big favor by getting both books and you'll never look back. 

[ July 30, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I completely forgot about the exchange rate although I should have remembered since I was just in Vancouver. My mom and several of my friends kept volunteering me to pay restaurant and shopping bills because they all joked that I get an instant 50% discount.

Thanks for the advice Koko. I think I will get Ultimate Bread and Artisan Baking. I'll probably also get the Duguid and Alford book on Flatbreads because I like flatbreads.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Risa,

Flatbreads is a fascinating book. Go for it!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I was thinking along those line this morning when I woke up Koko. Artisan Baking is such a well presented book too. They even give basic info as how to check for gluten etc.

So there I was thinking about bread and told myself it would be a good birthday present. Add to that a new scale and it's perfect! I'm changing my mind about the latter I think I'll get the Cuisinart portion scale but I disgress.

Too bad my train of thought were later derailed by my car who decided it's in desperate need of a new muffler. 

See Risa when you come to Canada you already feel richer because of the exchange rate. 


Isn't this whole bread making mania contagious Risa?

[ July 30, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------

